# Recos for a school in Manchester NH or Northern Mass



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

Greetings everyone,

A friend of mine based out of Manchester NH is looking for recommendations for a martial Tai Chi school in Manchester NH or in the I-93 region between Manchester and Somerville, MA.

Unfortunately the school in Chinatown (Boston) is too far out of his reach.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry, but the only ones I know and would recommend are
YMAA International
Boston Headquarters
38 Hyde Park Avenue
Jamaica Plain, MA 02130

And Vincent Chu, but he is in Boston
33 Harrison Avenue, 2nd Floor
Boston, MA 02111

But I am sure there are others. Try searching the Tai Chi network
http://www.taichinetwork.org/list_search.cfm
I did a search and there appear to be a few different Tai Chi schools around there. The only other one I can think of is I believe there is a Chen school on Concord or Lexington, but I am not sure about that one


----------



## Carol (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for the link Xue Sheng!  That is a huge help.

I found a few Tai Chi schools on the I-93 stretch.  Unfortunately I didn't see any in Manchester NH.  But...a resource like your link is going to be a huge help in narrowing down a school.  :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Thank you so much for the link Xue Sheng! That is a huge help.
> 
> I found a few Tai Chi schools on the I-93 stretch. Unfortunately I didn't see any in Manchester NH. But...a resource like your link is going to be a huge help in narrowing down a school. :asian:


 
Great, if I come across anything else I will let you know.


----------



## DaleDugas (Nov 11, 2006)

My kung fu brother Bob Maio teaches Taiji, as well as Jiulong Baguazhang in New Hampshire.  He recently opened a new studio.  His website and contact information are at:

http://www.granitedragon.net/


----------

